

Simon Sinek: How great leaders inspire action (TED talk) - Sukotto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp0HIF3SfI4

======
Sukotto
Somewhat raw around the edges and the sound quality is a bit spotty. Still, I
found it pretty interesting. Particularly his observations about the Wright
brothers and Tivo corporation.

